
Ask HN: What is the best chair for developers? - misiti3780
I&#x27;m sitting for 10+ hours a day, what should I be sitting in ?
======
grzm
10 days ago, 157 points, over 130 comments: "Ask HN: Best office chair for
home office work?"

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20371095](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20371095)

------
smacktoward
Anecdata: I have had good results with the Steelcase Leap. It's not cheap, but
as you note, you're going to be spending a lot of time in it so this is
probably not the place to economize.

I do wish there were more comparative literature on this subject, as it's
difficult to find good objective ways to compare chairs.

Here are the Wirecutter's recommendations:
[https://thewirecutter.com/reviews/best-office-
chair/](https://thewirecutter.com/reviews/best-office-chair/)

~~~
JonathonW
Comparative literature? Meh.

I wish there were someplace where I could go and actually _try_ high-end
office chairs. Chair preference is going to vary from person to person (which
makes written reviews and comparisons kind of useless), but office supply
stores like Staples or Office Depot only stock the low end (which may work for
some, but don't have the adjustability or durability of higher-end chairs).
I'd like someplace I can go to actually try out and compare a few models of,
say, Steelcase, Herman Miller, and Humanscale chairs before I commit to
spending the $800+ on one.

~~~
conradfr
I've been wanting a shop like that in Paris for years.

If you want to try and buy a Steelcase here you have to make an appointment
with a sales rep outside the city. I get that basically they don't want to
deal with general population but it's kind of infuriating.

~~~
PaulHoule
Same here.

Herman Miller dealers are everywhere, but I hate their chairs. The closest
Steelcase dealer is an hour away, but it is worth the trip.

------
dmackerman
I've used an Aeron for close to 10 years, and it's the most comfortable and
flexible chair for me. That being said, sitting down for 10 hours in any chair
is not healthy.

I added a standing desk to my arsenal, and the routine of moving up and down
every 40 minutes or so. Taking brisk 10-15 minute walks at least every 1.5-2
hours is crucial as well.

Core strength and flexibility have become so important to my fitness routine
that if I go several days without exercising or stretching properly, I get
pretty severe lower back pain.

------
blunte
I think your question should be, "should I be sitting so long?"

There's ample evidence that extended sitting, especially relative to the
amount of standing and walking, is detrimental to health (especially including
weight).

I spent years on the popular Herman Miller Aeron chairs, but eventually I
developed lower back problems in my early 30s! So when I left my job and
started working from home, I tried the standing desk thing...

Indeed it takes time to get used to standing a lot, but I've been doing it now
for the better part of 13 years. Even without proper (or consistent) exercise,
I'm more fit than most of my peers. And when I pushed and pushed my finance
company to get adjustable height desks, many of the naysayer employees
eventually started standing for as much as half of their days.

It's especially good after lunch when you're full and your body wants to just
shut down and sleep.

Ikea makes a great, cheap, manual adjustment standing desk. Keep a chair or
stool nearby for when you do really get tired. But give standing a try (for
more than a few days). Also, get a good padded mat to stand on. You can get a
good one for $30.

You back, heart, legs, and mind will thank you.

~~~
akulbe
I think that even standing a lot is A Bad Idea. You're trading one mobility
problem (sitting with little/no motion) for another (standing with little/no
motion).

Moving is better, all the way around. I'm biased I admit... but I think a
walking treadmill (like the ones that LifeSpan Fitness makes) is the best all
the way around.

~~~
blunte
A treadmill might be ok. I wouldn't object to trying it, but it definitely
increases the cost and complexity of a standing workspace.

When I stand, I very rarely just stand still. I shift my weight from side to
side, roll slightly onto my toes and back to my heels, and sometimes elevate
one foot on a stool under the desk. So my position is never static.

~~~
akulbe
I'm not trying to make it sound easy. It definitely took some getting used to.
It took me about a month.

Now, I can't imagine going without it.

------
rewtraw
Steelcase Leap. Similar to the HM Aeron, but has cushion instead of mesh, and
offers a bit more adjustment. It comes down to a matter of personal
preference, but many prefer the comfort of the cushion. Personally, I
sometimes sit with a leg crossed under me, or sideways in the chair, just
because I like moving around, and the Leap is comfortable in all positions.
Before I purchased it, I was having horrible wrist and shoulder pain, but it
vanished once I swapped to the Leap. I've owned mine for a few years and it
still looks pristine.

I also bought it on Craigslist for $200 brand new, which was quite a steal.

The Leap and Aeron are among the best in class, and it's hard to go wrong with
either. Go to an office store and try both for yourself.

~~~
ghostbrainalpha
Most Steelcase chairs are over $1,000 but Wallmart has the V2 for $400.

I wonder if this model is as good as the others, or if it isn't really the
same thing.

~~~
pmh
You're likely seeing that from a third-party seller, similar to Amazon's
marketplace or ebay. At the least, I wouldn't expect the chair to be brand new
at that price.

------
pcunite
In 2011, I went on a search for the "perfect" chair. Want to know what it is?
:-) There is not one!

Of course I bought the Aeron because the internet told me to. In less than 8
hours I was really hurting and had to return it. Today, I use something from
neutralposture.com. However, what is "best" for you depends on your body type.
The most correct answer is "change your chair, sit and stand, move around"
throughout the day, weeks, and years of your life. The desk is super important
too. I use a very flat desk. I wished it could raise and lower on demand.

Today, I need to change my chair because I've had it for so long. I think
you'll only find the perfect chair if you make it yourself. I really wanted a
combo of the Aeron and the Neutral Posture 8500 _for my body type and work
habits._

I wish I had, but did not, explore all of these options. I wished I had tried
the Humanscale. Please do and tell me how it works out for you. Options:
Herman Miller, Nuertral Posture, Steelcase, Humanscale.

~~~
asciimo
While browsing neutralposture.com's products, I noticed this bullet proof
chair.
[http://neutralposture.com/_site/guardian.php](http://neutralposture.com/_site/guardian.php)

That's a criterion I hadn't considered.

~~~
Liquix
Hah! That's great. In what kind of bulletproof-vest requiring situation is
being strapped to a chair an advantage?!

~~~
ghostbrainalpha
You aren't stuck to the chair, the bullet proof vest comes off the chair and
so you can take it with you.

Perfect for teachers in a school shooting situation where they can use the
chair to block the door and protect the whole class, or put on the vest as
they escort their class outside.

------
mikece
The complete question is how to achieve the ideal seated posture and/or
maintain it. I like the idea of height adjustable desks for the simple reason
that it can be lowered/raised to the exact height that's correct for your
build. For ideal posture, your thighs should be parallel to the ground, your
back should be straight, and your arms slightly lower than parallel to the
ground when you're typing. Ideally your monitor should be at eye level to
avoid getting "tech neck" which all suggest having height adjustable monitors
and desks, and your chair able to adjust height and offer optimal back
support.

It's a really long way of saying that even if there is an ideal, perfect chair
for you there's no way that can be a universal recommendation.

~~~
adrusi
Ikea sells desk legs that can be adjusted to the right height when you install
them, but don't have all the machinery needed to adjust it's height while
using it. If all you want is a desk that suits you body, grab a set of Olov
legs from Ikea for $15 each and take what you saved and put it towards other
ergonomic equipment.

------
duxup
I belive chairs are like shoes, everyone fits them differently.

There are great Aeron chairs out there I like. I work from home a lot and I've
got a $100 ikea chair that I find plenty comfortable.

Keep an eye out for places that resell used office furniture if you're buying,
you can save good money that way.

------
dano
I've been using the same Aeron chair for 17 years. It is robust, comfortable,
and fine for long sessions in front of the computer. The value proposition
remains quite positive.

------
bravoetch
One of those $10 gym balls from Walmart. It'll make you move around and get
stronger. After a couple of weeks you'll be comfortable and a new chair only
costs $10.

------
ngneer
Took me a while to figure it out, but Varier balans by Peter Opsvik is the
best for me. It is a bit pricey, at $400 or so, but well worth it in my mind.
Already I have purchased three, one for home, one for the office, and one for
my father who enjoys it a lot. I am in a chair in front of the computer for
most of the day, too. As a dancer, body positioning is important to me, and
the varier balans forces me to use good form, one simply cannot slouch in it.

~~~
sathomasga
I love the Wing balans version. [https://varierchairs.com/product/wing-
balans/](https://varierchairs.com/product/wing-balans/)

It's even more expensive, but worth every penny to me.

------
paulmay
Our team has been using Ideon's SitOnIt TR2 task chair for many years and it's
a great chair. Before we moved to this chair, I'd been sitting on Herman
Miller chairs and I had significant back pain. It's been much better since we
moved to the TR2. The mid-back version is what we use. We get the multi-
function add-on for it as well (seat back tilt, tension control, back height
adjustment).

[https://chairbuilder.sitonit.net//#Task/TR2/_/config](https://chairbuilder.sitonit.net//#Task/TR2/_/config)

The prices listed on their website are much higher than you'll pay if you buy
through a store that offers workplace design services. Finding a place that
sells them was way harder to figure out then it needed to be, but we finally
figured out that the best way to do it was to contact the sales rep for our
region. You can find the rep for your region on this page and they'll point
you to a retailer.

[https://www.sitonit.net/contact/replocate.html](https://www.sitonit.net/contact/replocate.html)

------
tw1010
Whatever costs 100 dollars less than an Aeron, allocating what you saved on a
gym membership for a year. That's the best use of your money.

~~~
coldtea
The best use of his money is spending $100 on a gym membership where he's only
going to go once anyway (like almost everybody does)?

------
b3b0p
I'm a self admitted chair-o-holic.

I have personally owned an Aaron, Embody, Steelcase Leather Leap.

In a nutshell, I found the Aeron the most uncomfortable chair of just about
every office chair I've had the pleasure of sitting in personally and at work.
It was the right size and it was fully loaded with every top option. I gladly
and quickly sold it.

The Steelcase (Leather) Leap is probably my favorite. The Embody is a close
though. The Leap I have is leather, so it's very easy to keep clean. The best
part about the leap though is not only is the build quality top notch and
feels like a tank (and weighs it), is how configurable it is. The sweetest
part though is that instead of rocking back like probably most chairs, it
actually reclines keeping your rear end in the same place. It's excessively
comfortable.

All my friends ended up getting a Leap after trying mine. I got the embody out
of curiosity, again I topped it out with every option to make sure it was the
best model. It's far superior to the Aeron for me and close to the Leap in
terms of comfort, but I do think the Leap wins, especially for longer days or
when you just have one-of-those-days.

At work, I had a Mirra, it was pretty nice also, which looking at it,
surprised me. Much better than the Aeron in my opinion for just pure comfort.
I've had a number of there chairs, from the $50 Staples specials to other big
brands. The Leap and Embody are still by far my two favorites.

I kept the Embody and Leap because I couldn't part with either. I let my dad
swap back and forth with me since he is now retired and does a lot of Ham
Radio contests now sitting at his desk.

Anytime any asks about office chairs and the mention of Aeron comes up though
(what would be an office chair discussion without the Aeron mentioned?), I
always think of this:
[https://dack.com/misc/aeron.html](https://dack.com/misc/aeron.html)

------
vuln
I created a thread 10 days ago for this question. Some great responses.

Ask HN: Best office chair for home office work?
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20371095](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20371095)

~~~
ghostbrainalpha
Did you buy a new chair based on the recommendations? If you have a new chair
what are your thoughts?

~~~
vuln
I have not yet. I'm monitoring craigslist, local yard sales and the facebook
marketplace.

------
akulbe
An exercise ball! Maybe it's called a "yoga ball" too?

I say this as a person that has used a ~$400 chair with mesh on the seat and
back.

I've had several bouts of sciatica over the last few years, even with a
moderately soft chair.

A registered massage therapist recommended an "exercise ball" and I got a
Trideer brand from Amazon.

It makes for more small movement, and less/no soreness at the end of the day.

------
ruffrey
This is a highly personal preference, but since you asked...

I’ve been sitting on a yoga ball for about 5 years and it has relieved a lot
of back pain I used to have from sitting long periods programming. I alternate
to standing and using a portable laptop platform, it was about $25 on amazon.
Not the most sturdy, but it’s fine and I don’t leave the laptop on it when
walking away.

------
Tade0
I have this:

[https://www.profim.eu/products/category/task-
chairs/veris/sw...](https://www.profim.eu/products/category/task-
chairs/veris/swivel)

had the same model in the office for two years and was happy enough with it to
purchase one for myself. €400 give or take.

------
beatgammit
I like having a standing desk with a tall stool. This way I can alternate
between standing and sitting without any obstacles, and my stool forces me to
have good posture while sitting. My stool isn't very comfortable (though not
uncomfortable), so I actually end up standing.

It's not for everyone, but I like it.

------
bovermyer
I love my DXRacer King Zero. Supremely comfortable.

[https://www.dxracer.com/au/en-au/product/1/gaming-
chair/king...](https://www.dxracer.com/au/en-au/product/1/gaming-chair/king-
series/oh-kf00-nr-zero/)

------
thomasdd
[https://www.neseda.com/en/](https://www.neseda.com/en/)

Chair re-invented by true IT&Health hackers (freaks) for themselves. Got one,
has tooo many features for me to use :) but I love it.

~~~
thomasdd
[https://www.neseda.com/en/story/](https://www.neseda.com/en/story/)

------
nilkn
I have a Herman Miller Mirra 2 at home and don't regret the price I paid to
get it. I bought it new so I could customize the colors to match my home
office. It's a bit cheaper than an Aeron and actually better in my opinion.

~~~
hirundo
Same here. I went to a high end office furniture store that seemed to have all
of the popular expensive office chairs I've heard of and more. I talked to a
salesman (who had a similar build to mine), walked into his office ... and saw
a Mirra 2 behind his desk. So I bought it. That was about a year ago and I
still love it.

My favorite feature is its ability to let me lean forward into the keyboard
but the back follows along and gives full support. Worst problem: it has
adjustable arm rests but the side-to-side motion won't lock in place.

I had worried that I'd regret spending so much money on a chair. But it lets
me work far more comfortably and longer without losing focus. And since my
back doesn't feel torqued when I go to bed I sleep better. It's one of my
better investments.

------
thomasdd
[https://www.neseda.com/en/](https://www.neseda.com/en/)

Chair re-invented by true IT&Health hackers (freaks) for themselves.

Got one, has tooo many features for me to use :) but I love it.

------
et-al
btw, there was similar Ask HN discussion on home office chairs just 10 days
ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20371095](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20371095)

------
taurath
Tbh check out some of the good gaming/racing chairs. They’re quite cost
effective vs aerons or steelcase and tend to be fairly durable (as gamers tend
to sit as much or more than programmers)

------
strig
I use a Steelcase leap, it's great.

I wouldn't recommend buying any expensive office chair without testing them
out and making sure it feels comfortable for you.

------
bitlax
If you want cheap options the Alera Elusion is pretty great and I know a lot
of developers who use those gaming chairs that look like car seats.

------
AcerbicZero
Herman Miller Aeron with a standing desk - I have both at home and at the
office. Best chair I've ever owned, and extremely durable.

------
V-2
I've been using a kneeling chair for about 3 years now, and I find it great,
even though it does take a while to get used to it.

------
mwerty
Ikea markus works well for me.

------
schneidmaster
Obligatory caveat -- everyone is different and different bodies work better
with different chairs. With that said, I've had a Secretlab Titan for about a
year now and I've really enjoyed it. It's a larger chair with good head/neck
support, which was somewhat difficult for me to find as a decently sized
person (6'2"). Good padding and very adjustable -- it reclines backwards which
is especially nice because I tend to be a sloucher, but reclining a bit
satisfies my slouching instinct while keeping my back in a better position.
Just my $0.02 though -- you spend almost a third of your life in the chair,
it's worth trying different options to see what works for you.

[https://secretlab.co/collections/titan-
series](https://secretlab.co/collections/titan-series)

------
pastor_elm
Herman Miller Aeron

~~~
jumbopapa
This is the right answer. I got mine for $250 on Craigslist. Some office was
closing, so they were selling all of their office furniture. You can find good
deals out there. I wouldn't buy new.

------
gonkhair
Negate poor posture by improving core strength.

Try Kettlebells.

------
wyld_one
Lax-E-boy recliner with lift.

------
andrewlarry
Herman Miller Aeron

------
mychael
Steelcase Leap V2.

------
gaspoweredcat
An Iron Throne

------
hoerzu
VITRA

